# Hamburger Deutsch



## Kajjo

_Von hier abgespalten._


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> When I was in Hamburg, I could not understand why it is closer to standard German than any other dialect. It sounds a bit "Northern" to me.


Das kann ja nun nicht angehen und ist inhaltlich dermaßen falsch, daß man es einfach richtigstellen muß!

Während man als Auswärtiger Sachsen, Schwaben oder Bayern tatsächlich kaum _verstehen_ kann, muß man bei der Hamburger Sprachfärbung schon genau _hinhören_, um Abweichungen von der Standardsprache wahrzunehmen und _explizit angeben_ zu können. Im modernen Hamburger Deutsch sind dies im übrigen auch nicht mehr Abweichungen als das vielgerühmte Hannoveraner Deutsch.

Seien wir doch ruhig konkret:

1) Grammatik ... ist in Norddeutschland (Hamburg / Hannover / Bremen) nahezu perfekt standardsprachlich. In Berlin oder Bayern fallen da große Unterschiede auf (z.B. in Berlin die Verwechslung von Dir/Dich, in Bayern seltsam anmutende Konstruktionen wie "tät ich doch nicht tun").

2) Vokale ... werden in Norddeutschland perfekt standardsprachlich gesprochen -- und die sind schon einmal eintscheidend für den hochsprachlichen Klang. Man denke an sächsische Varianten des "a" und "o", die für Auswärtige kaum verständlich und zutiefst komisch anmutend sind. Oder an die x Zwischenformen des A und O im Bayrischen. Einige Hannoveraner sprechen allerdings "or" wie in "Wort" fälschlicherweise mit übertriebenen Diphthong (fast schon zweisilbig).

3) Konsonanten ... werden in Norddeutschland nahezu alle korrekt gesprochen. Man denke an fast alle anderen Dialekte und deren "ch" und "s/sch/st"-Probleme sowohl im Anlaut als auch in Wortmitte (Ich - Isch - Ick), die schwäbischen und besonders sächsischen Probleme mit d/t, b/p und g/k -- schon der Ausdruck "hart und weich" ist ein running gag in Norddeutschland! Selbst die Hannoveraner machen Fehler und sprechen häufig "St" im Anlaut scharf statt korrekt als "scht".

Mir fallen durchaus einige, wenige Abweichungen der Norddeutschen Sprache ein, aber mich würden zunächst Deine Beobachtungen interessieren!

Wahrscheinlich wirkt auf Dich ein hochsprachlicher Dialekt und dessen Klangfärbung generell fremdartig?!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Das kann ja nun nicht angehen und ist inhaltlich dermaßen falsch, daß man es einfach richtigstellen muß!


 
Dein Satz ist übrigens auch dermaßen unfair geschrieben, dass man ihn einfach streichen muss!



> Während man als Auswärtiger Sachsen, Schwaben oder Bayern tatsächlich kaum _verstehen_ kann, muß man bei der Hamburger Sprachfärbung schon genau _hinhören_, um Abweichungen von der Standardsprache wahrzunehmen und _explizit angeben_ zu können. Im modernen Hamburger Deutsch sind dies im übrigen auch nicht mehr Abweichungen als das vielgerühmte Hannoveraner Deutsch.


 
Wo genau kommst du her? Es gibt zahlreiche Abweichungen vom Hochdeutschen - und zwar bei jedem Dialekt. Es gibt keinen deutschen Muttersprachler, der perfektes Hochdeutsch spricht - Fakt!



> 1) Grammatik ... ist in Norddeutschland (Hamburg / Hannover / Bremen) nahezu perfekt standardsprachlich. In Berlin oder Bayern fallen da große Unterschiede auf (z.B. in Berlin die Verwechslung von Dir/Dich, in Bayern seltsam anmutende Konstruktionen wie "tät ich doch nicht tun").


 
Gut, du hast Beispiele gewählt, die für den "Hamburger Dialekt" nicht üblich sind. Aber was ist mit "tut das Not"? Eine schöne Wendung, nicht? Aber wo sonst in Deutschland findet die sich? Sicherlich nicht im Hochdeutschen. Auch bekannte Probleme wier "wegen dem" und "weil ich habe" sind dort ganz normal.



> 2) Vokale ... werden in Norddeutschland perfekt standardsprachlich gesprochen -- und die sind schon einmal eintscheidend für den hochsprachlichen Klang. Man denke an sächsische Varianten des "a" und "o", die für Auswärtige kaum verständlich und zutiefst komisch anmutend sind. Oder an die x Zwischenformen des A und O im Bayrischen. Einige Hannoveraner sprechen allerdings "or" wie in "Wort" fälschlicherweise mit übertriebenen Diphthong (fast schon zweisilbig).


 
"Ich war beim Frißöää!" Klingt das hochdeutsch? Quatsch, das Endungs-r wird oft zu "ää" oder "aa" und das weiche und harte s werden oft vertauscht. Das mag nicht allen in Hamburg so gehen (ich z.B. sage auch nicht "Dosche" (für Tasche), obwohl es so vielleicht sächsisch klingen mag), aber es ist untypisch für dieses Sprachgebiet.



> 3) Konsonanten ... werden in Norddeutschland nahezu alle korrekt gesprochen. Man denke an fast alle anderen Dialekte und deren "ch" und "s/sch/st"-Probleme sowohl im Anlaut als auch in Wortmitte (Ich - Isch - Ick), die schwäbischen und besonders sächsischen Probleme mit d/t, b/p und g/k -- schon der Ausdruck "hart und weich" ist ein running gag in Norddeutschland! Selbst die Hannoveraner machen Fehler und sprechen häufig "St" im Anlaut scharf statt korrekt als "scht".


 
Das Wort Konsonant passt mir immer nicht so schön im Zusammenhang mit "ch" (wie auch "y"), aber das lassen wir mal so im Raum stehen. Dennoch werden die Konsonanten fast immer unbehaucht gesprochen, weswegen es relativ niedlich klingt. Das "t" zum Beispiel klingt wie ein emphatisches "d". Die Betonung liegt übrigens auch manchmal auf einer anderen Silbe und oft werden auch die Endungen sehr langgezogen.



> Mir fallen durchaus einige, wenige Abweichungen der Norddeutschen Sprache ein, aber mich würden zunächst Deine Beobachtungen interessieren!


 
So wie ich es geschildert habe, konnte ich es in Hamburg erleben. Ich muss aber eingestehen, dass ich nicht im Zentrum war, sondern nur in einem Vorort.



> Wahrscheinlich wirkt auf Dich ein hochsprachlicher Dialekt und dessen Klangfärbung generell fremdartig?!


 
Keinem deutschen Muttersprachler sollte das Hochdeutsche befremdlich klingen. Das habe ich übrigens in meiner letzten Nachricht auch so gesagt.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dein Satz ist übrigens auch dermaßen unfair geschrieben, dass man ihn einfach streichen muss!


Sorry, Du hast recht, daß meine Ausdrucksweise von großer Deutlichkeit war. Andererseits ist Deine Behauptung auch derart aus der Luft gegriffen, daß es schwer fällt, ernst zu bleiben.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen deutschen Muttersprachler, der perfektes Hochdeutsch spricht - Fakt!


Ob das nun Fakt ist oder nicht -- es gibt eklatante Unterschiede zwischen "leichten Abweichungen", "deutlichem Dialekt" und schon fast "eigenständiger Sprache". Letzteres trifft z.B. auf Bayrisch oder Plattdeutsch grob gesehen zu. Nun wird jeder leicht erkennen können, daß zwischen einem Hamburgisch gefärbten Hochdeutsch und dem Hamburger Platt Welten liegen -- und eben nicht jede Abweichung vom Hochdeutschen in etwa das gleiche Maß an Dialekt darstellt. Ich hoffe, daß Du das auch so siehst, damit wir eine sinnvolle Diskussionsbasis haben.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Aber was ist mit "tut das Not"? Eine schöne Wendung, nicht? Aber wo sonst in Deutschland findet die sich? Sicherlich nicht im Hochdeutschen.


Falsch! "not tun" steht im Duden und ist sogar bzgl. der Großschreibung von der Rechtschreibreform betroffen. Eine ganz normale Wendung, die Du halt einfach nicht kennst. Kann vorkommen.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Auch bekannte Probleme wie "wegen dem" und "weil ich habe" sind dort ganz normal.


Beide Probleme betreffen ganz Deutschland. Das "weil ich"-Problem ist ganz und gar nicht typisch Hamburgisch, sondern eher neumodischer, bundesweiter Quatsch. Bitte keine neue Diskussion über diese Problematik! 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Ich war beim Frißöää!" Klingt das hochdeutsch? Quatsch


Sehr gut. Das ist eine typisch Hannoveranische Betonung, die ich bereits in meinem vorigen Beitrag als zweisilbige, falsche (!) Aussprache von "Wort" erwähnt habe. Die Hamburger stören sich im allgemeinen an dieser Aussprache -- es ist also ganz bestimmt nicht gerade typisch Hamburgisch, aber zugegebenermaßen eine norddeutsche Unart.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dennoch werden die Konsonanten fast immer unbehaucht gesprochen, weswegen es relativ niedlich klingt. Das "t" zum Beispiel klingt wie ein emphatisches "d".


Unfug. Gerade T und P werden nun in Norddeutschland korrekt behaucht und sehr deutlich ausgesprochen. Süddeutsche und Ostdeutsche fallen ja gerade dadurch auf, daß sie "harte und weiche" p/b und d/tt definieren. Norddeutsche haben damit keinerlei Probleme. Ich kenne NIEMANDEN, der hier z.B. "Theater" mit einem irgendwie zu weichem T aussprechen würde oder wo es auch nur ansatzweise Unklarheiten gibt, ob jemand beim Buchstabieren d/t oder b/p meint. Ganz im Gegenteil zu den meisten anderen Dialekten im übrigen!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Sorry, Du hast recht, daß meine Ausdrucksweise von großer Deutlichkeit war. Andererseits ist Deine Behauptung auch derart aus der Luft gegriffen, daß es schwer fällt, ernst zu bleiben.


 
Wir warten mal auf andere Meinungen.



> Ob das nun Fakt ist oder nicht -- es gibt eklatante Unterschiede zwischen "leichten Abweichungen", "deutlichem Dialekt" und schon fast "eigenständiger Sprache". Letzteres trifft z.B. auf Bayrisch oder Plattdeutsch grob gesehen zu. Nun wird jeder leicht erkennen können, daß zwischen einem Hamburgisch gefärbten Hochdeutsch und dem Hamburger Platt Welten liegen -- und eben nicht jede Abweichung vom Hochdeutschen in etwa das gleiche Maß an Dialekt darstellt. Ich hoffe, daß Du das auch so siehst, damit wir eine sinnvolle Diskussionsbasis haben.


 
Das stimmt natürlich. Das sächsiche liegt dazwischen. Es mag sein, dass das Hamburgische nahe an der Hochsprache liegt, aber nicht unbedingt bei allen Hamburgern. Es gibt auch viele Sachsen und Bayern, die hervorragendes Deutsch (fast akzentlos) sprechen, aber das hat hiermit natürlich nichts zu tun.



> Falsch! "not tun" steht im Duden und ist sogar bzgl. der Großschreibung von der Rechtschreibreform betroffen. Eine ganz normale Wendung, die Du halt einfach nicht kennst. Kann vorkommen.


 
Nicht so einfach.  Bei mir steht, dass "Not tun" veraltet ist, was bedeutet, dass es nicht mehr zur alltäglichen hochdeutschen Sprache gehört, sondern noch regional bedingt und woanders veraltet oder aus dem Gebrauch ist. Es ist folglich typisch Hamburgisch bzw. "nördlich".



> Beide Probleme betreffen ganz Deutschland. Das "weil ich"-Problem ist ganz und gar nicht typisch Hamburgisch, sondern eher neumodischer, bundesweiter Quatsch. Bitte keine neue Diskussion über diese Problematik!


 
Genau, sie betreffen ganz Deutschland, was bedeutet, dass auch der Hamburger Dialekt nicht perfekt und ach so fehlerlos ist. 



> Sehr gut. Das ist eine typisch Hannoveranische Betonung, die ich bereits in meinem vorigen Beitrag als zweisilbige, falsche (!) Aussprache von "Wort" erwähnt habe. Die Hamburger stören sich im allgemeinen an dieser Aussprache -- es ist also ganz bestimmt nicht gerade typisch Hamburgisch, aber zugegebenermaßen eine norddeutsche Unart.


 
Woher weißt du, dass Hamburgern das nicht gefällt? Ich habe (fast-)Hamburger getroffen, die so gesprochen haben. Mich stört es auch nicht, wenn einer "isch" oder "ikke" sagt, obwohl ich es nicht selbst so spreche.



> Unfug. Gerade T und P werden nun in Norddeutschland korrekt behaucht und sehr deutlich ausgesprochen. Süddeutsche und Ostdeutsche fallen ja gerade dadurch auf, daß sie "harte und weiche" p/b und d/tt definieren. Norddeutsche haben damit keinerlei Probleme. Ich kenne NIEMANDEN, der hier z.B. "Theater" mit einem irgendwie zu weichem T aussprechen würde oder wo es auch nur ansatzweise Unklarheiten gibt, ob jemand beim Buchstabieren d/t oder b/p meint. Ganz im Gegenteil zu den meisten anderen Dialekten im übrigen!


 
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass "d" und "t" verwechselt würden, sondern dass das "t" nur wie ein verstärktes "d" ausgesprochen wird. Ohne Klang ist es schwer, sich dieses besondere "t" vorzustellen.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Bei mir steht, dass "Not tun" veraltet ist, was bedeutet, dass es nicht mehr zur alltäglichen hochdeutschen Sprache gehört, sondern noch regional bedingt und woanders veraltet oder aus dem Gebrauch ist. Es ist folglich typisch Hamburgisch bzw. "nördlich".


Na ja, jetzt fängt es an, Wortklauberei zu werden. Die Frage, ob die Hamburger oder allgemeiner Norddeutschen einen starken oder schwachen Akzent oder Dialekt haben, hat ja nichts damit zu tun, ob einzelne Phrasen in anderen Regionen häufiger oder seltener sind. Es steht in meinem Duden (1989) übrigens ohne jede einschränkende Anmerkung. Soweit dazu.

Bitte konzentriere Dich auf Deine Behauptung, Du würdest nicht verstehen können, warum der norddeutsche Akzent als dichter an der Hochsprache gilt als andere.

Ich behaupte dagegen: Es ist ganz klar, warum allgemein anerkannt ist, daß diese Dialekte sehr nahe an der Hochsprache sind. Die Frage ist doch ganz einfach die, wie stark die Abweichungen sind. Ich habe versucht, klar zu machen, daß bzgkl. Grammatik, der Aussprache der Vokale und Konsonanten das Norddeutsche einfach objektiv sehr viel dichter liegt als die meisten anderen Dialekte. Es muß also gar nicht darum gehen, ob es nicht doch einige Abweichungen gibt (gibt es!), sondern nur daraum, daß Du erkennst und zugibst, daß diese Abweichungen in der Summe signifikant geringer sind als z.B. bei Sächsisch, Bayrisch oder Berlinerisch.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Genau, sie betreffen ganz Deutschland, was bedeutet, dass auch der Hamburger Dialekt nicht perfekt und ach so fehlerlos ist.


Du leidest scheinbar darunter, daß der Norddeutsche Dialekt signifikant dichter an der Hochsprache ist. Da kann ich dann leider auch nicht helfen. Alle Deutschen verwenden Umgangssprache, haben regionale Redewendungen und eine eigene Kultur -- und alle machen Fehler. Es geht hier um den Dialekt und die Klangfärbung, Whodunit, nicht darum, ob jemand "fehlerfreier" ist als andere. 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass "d" und "t" verwechselt würden, sondern dass das "t" nur wie ein verstärktes "d" ausgesprochen wird.


Ja, das habe ich verstanden. Das ist aber sachlich falsch. In Norddeutschland wird das T und P korrekt stark behaucht. Da es auch im Plattdeutschen behaucht wird, wäre auch nicht zu verstehen, wie ein solcher Fehler entstanden sein soll.

Kajjo


----------



## Sepia

Jetzt wird wieder wild an der Oberfläche gekratzt und Details ins Unendliche diskutiert.

Hat denn wirklich keiner eine Meinung zu der rein grundsätzlichen Frage: Wird nun hamburgisch gefärbtes Hochdeutsch nun allgemein und eindeutig verstanden oder nicht? Darum geht es doch letztendlich. Das ist doch Sinn und Zweck mit der Sprache.

Das kann doch nicht davon abhängen ob wir in Hamburg eine andere Auffassung davon haben, ob "St" mit oder ohne "sch" ausgesprochen wird. 

Also: Wo in Deutschland ist es zu erwarten, dass ich nicht verstanden werde? (Muss irgendwo sein, wo ich noch nie war).


----------



## heidita

Oh, eine Hamburgerin! Da kannst Du wohl am besten mitreden!

Ich verstehe normalerweise Hamburger. Sachsen, Bayern, Hessen.....wenn sie Dialekt sprechen, nicht ein Wort. 

Eine kleine Anekdote. Ich ging mit meinem Mann zum Fahrkartenschalter an der Münchner S-Bahn. Ich wurde etwas gefragt und stand_ so_ da, dass der Beamte mir den gleichen Satz noch einmal auf Hochdeutsch wiederholte. Ich war wie vor den Kopf geschlagen, dass er nur gesagt hatte: Wohin möchten Sie, bitte? Einzel -oder Mehrfahrtticket?
Mein Mann fand es verwunderlich, dass ich nicht verstanden hatte. Für mich hingegen war es wie eine Fremdsprache.


----------



## Gabriele

Hi,

also ich würde sagen, dass man vorsichtig sein muß und die Hamburger nicht unbedingt mit dem "Rest"  der  Norddeutschen in einen Topf werfen darf.
Meiner Erfahrung nach sprechen die Hamburger etwas anders , deutlicher.

Und wenn man dann norddeutsches Platt nimmt, dann verstehe ich nicht viel mehr als wenn ein Bayer loslegt.

Typisch ist eben das stolpern über den spitzen Stein   .
Der Rest von uns spricht das st eher wie scht, der Norden eben nicht.

Grüße
G.


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> in Bayern seltsam anmutende Konstruktionen wie "tät ich doch nicht tun").


 
Seltsam für wen ?


----------



## heidita

> "tät ich doch nicht tun").
> 
> Seltsam für wen ?


 
Für mich zum Beispiel.


----------



## gaer

heidita said:


> Für mich zum Beispiel.


I have NO idea what this means:

"tät ich doch nicht tun"

To me there is a huge difference between differences in pronunciation and huge differences in basic sentence construction and word order.

When a group of words I know are put into a phrase that is pure nonsense to me, an "outsider", this usually means that it deals with dialect. If so, by definition, people who do not know a particular dialect will at least have minor problems.

Gaer


----------



## heidita

"tät ich doch nicht tun"

 Very weird for 

Ich würde es nicht tun.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:


> "'s tät ich doch nicht tun"
> 
> Very weird for
> 
> Ich würde es nicht doch tun.


 
Na, "weird" ist das wohl nicht. Es ist höchstens dialektal. In meiner Region ist es zwar selten zu hören, aber jeder findet es okay, wenn man eine "tun"-Konstruktion verwendet. "Täte" ist in Sachsen verbreiteter; wir warten auf Ralf. 

Besonders häufig ist das "tun" in "Gratulier'n tu' ich dem nich'!" zu hören, wenn nämlich das Verb betont werden soll. Wir müssen nämlich das Verb, unter welchen Umständen auch immer, an die zweite Stelle im Satz stellen. Wenn das Verb nun aber schon vorn steht, brauchen wir einen "Ersatz". Und dieser ist diesem Falle "tun".


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Na, "weird" ist das wohl nicht. Es ist höchstens dialektal.


Es ist höchstens dialektal.  

Why am I confused? Because from what you are saying, anyone who speaks and writes German would recognize that "tät" (tun) is used in placed of "werden" in such a phrase. Perhaps I would figure out the meaning in a pargraph, from context, but if the whole paragraph was as "dialektal", I'm quite certain I would be totally lost.

I may be ignorant of a usage that could be fairly common, at least in films, stories, etc. But I'm just a little surprised.  

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

AGATHA2 said:


> (tät ich doch nicht tun) Seltsam für wen ?


Für all diejenigen, die nicht zufälligerweise auch genau solche abstrusen, zutiefst dialektalen Konstruktionen verwenden. Dies dürfte auf weite Teile Deutschlands zutreffen, da diese "tät"-Konjunktive nur in Sachsen, Bayern und angrenzenden Gebieten verbreitet zu sein scheinen.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Why am I confused? Because from what you are saying, anyone who speaks and writes German would recognize that "tät" (tun) is used in placed of "würden" in such a phrase.


 
Ja, das würde ich mal so behaupten. Gaer, das Wort "täte" ist in Deutschland als Ersatz für "würde" schon so verbreitet, dass es jeder verstehen würde (oder täte ). Es wird oft in Sketchen oder Witzen im Fernsehen verwendet, um den sächsischen (auch den bayerischen?) Dialekt zu imitieren.

A: Uh, des tät ich ne mach'n. (Also, das würde ich nicht machen)
B: Nu, des hatt ich ooch ne vor. (Stimmt, das hatte ich auch nicht vor.)



> Perhaps I would figure out the meaning in a pargraph, from context, but if the whole paragraph was as "dialektal", I'm quite certain I would be totally lost.


 
Dialekte sind sowieso äußerst schwer zu verstehen, wenn man nicht Muttersprachler ist, das weißt du doch. 



> I may be ignorant of a usage that could be fairly common, at least in films, stories, etc. But I'm just a little surprised.


 
Das Wort "täte" wird als Ersatz für "würde" wohl nicht in Büchern oder Filmen vorkommen, keine Angst. 



Kajjo said:


> Für all diejenigen, die nicht zufälligerweise auch genau solche abstrusen, zutiefst dialektalen Konstruktionen verwenden. Dies dürfte auf weite Teile Deutschlands zutreffen, da diese "tät"-Konjunktive nur in Sachsen, Bayern und angrenzenden Gebieten verbreitet zu sein scheinen.


 
Sag bloß, du würdest den oben aufgeführten Dialog gar nicht verstehen! Ich glaube schon, dass du "täte" richtig einordnen könntest, ansonsten muss ich dir sagen, dass du noch nicht viel in Deutschland herumgekommen zu sein scheinst.


----------



## heidita

> Ich würde es nicht doch tun.


 
Wie bitte? Ist das Deutsch?



> Ich glaube schon, dass du "täte" richtig einordnen könntest, ansonsten muss ich dir sagen, *dass du noch nicht viel in Deutschland herumgekommen zu sein scheinst. *


 
Und das ist ein Scherz?


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:


> Wie bitte? Ist das Deutsch? (Deutsch schon, aber vielleicht nicht deutsch )


 
Ich werde es gleich ändern. Entschuldigung.



> Und das ist ein Scherz?


 
Habe ich das gesagt? Lies das bitte. Die Form täte+Infinitiv sollte als dialektale Umschreibung eines Konjunktivs II oder der würde-Konstruktion bekannt sein.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Sag bloß, du würdest den oben aufgeführten Dialog gar nicht verstehen!


Natürlich verstehe ich "täte"-Konstruktionen! Ich nehme an, daß jeder Deutsche diese Konstruktionen fließend versteht, solange sie hochdeutsch ausgesprochen werden. Aber alle diejenigen, die sie nicht in ihrer eigenen Mundart verwenden, empfinden solche Konstruktionen als _seltsam_ und als zutiefst dialektal, aber natürlich nicht als unverständlich. Du sagst es ja selbst, man kann an ihnen sofort den Bayern oder Sachsen erkennen!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Natürlich verstehe ich "täte"-Konstruktionen! Ich nehme an, daß jeder Deutsche diese Konstruktionen fließend versteht, solange sie hochdeutsch ausgesprochen werden. Aber alle diejenigen, die sie nicht in ihrer eigenen Mundart verwenden, empfinden solche Konstruktionen als _seltsam_ und als zutiefst dialektal, aber natürlich nicht als unverständlich. Du sagst es ja selbst, man kann an ihnen sofort den Bayern oder Sachsen erkennen!
> 
> Kajjo


 
Dann bin ich aber beruhigt! Du hast nämlich "abstrus" verwendet, was für mich eindeutig "schwer verständlich" bedeutet. Deswegen musste ich es durchstreichen, denn ich konnte mir kaum vorstellen, dass du es nicht verstehen würdest.

Alles klar jetzt.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Ja, das würde ich mal so behaupten. Gaer, das Wort "täte" ist in Deutschland als Ersatz für "würde" schon so verbreitet, dass es jeder verstehen würde (oder täte ).


Let me come back to this point.

First, your correction:

_Why am I confused? Because from what you are saying, anyone who speaks and writes German would recognize that "tät" (tun) is used in placed of "würden" in such a phrase._

If you are going to correct me, complete the job:

_Why am I confused? Because from what you are saying, anyone who speaks and writes German would recognize that "tät" (tun) is used in placed of "würden" (werden) in such a phrase._

I did not make a mistake. I left out the form of the verb we are talking about, but I meant to use the infinitive forms, both of them, in parentheses—to make everything clear. 


> Es wird oft in Sketchen oder Witzen im Fernsehen verwendet, um den sächsischen (auch den bayerischen?) Dialekt zu imitieren.


Ah, then I am glad to know this. Of course I do not see such things. I am familiar with certain forms used in writing to SUGGEST dialect, but if I read a book that showed people speaking in real dialect, even a little, I would need  a translation.

Would anyone in Austria or Switzerland also understand this form? Here is the reason I am asking: I can't follow many humorous shows from England that contain a lot of dialect, and one show we watch her, "The Wire", would most likely not be understood by people from other English speaking countries, yet we understand most of it. The story is set in Baltimore, in a ghetto, and the "language" is what might be called "Ebonics".


> A: Uh, des tät ich ne mach'n. (Also, das würde ich nicht machen)


I would recognize that in the future, now that I know it exists.


> B: Nu, des hatt ich ooch ne vor. (Stimmt, das hatte ich auch nicht vor.)


That I would never get. When I hear people speak that way, it sounds like another language to me. I don't even know what language it comes from. 


> Dialekte sind sowieso äußerst schwer zu verstehen, wenn man nicht Muttersprachler ist, das weißt du doch.


Yes, and in English, people who understand a dialect in one country can't understand another one in another country at all. There are too many dialects.


> Das Wort "täte" wird als Ersatz für "würde" wohl nicht in Büchern oder Filmen vorkommen, keine Angst.


This is the only written sentence I could find that is close, and I think I would get it from context:

"Das tät ich nicht tun, Alter, wenn ich du wär."

To me this is "watered down" dialect". It contains enough standard spelling to make it "guessable". This is the kind of thing I've seen in books, what I call "a suggestion of dialogue", which is MUCH easier to understand. 

Thank you for the thorough explanation!

Gaer


----------



## Sepia

gaer said:


> Let me come back to this point.
> ...
> the reason I am asking: I can't follow many humorous shows from England that contain a lot of dialect, and one show we watch her, "The Wire", would most likely not be understood by people from other English speaking countries, yet we understand most of it. The story is set in Baltimore, in a ghetto, and the "language" is what might be called "Ebonics".
> 
> 
> Gaer



The American actors in "Snatch" often did not understand their English co-players. (Mostly East-Enders). Then again, my Scottish colleague needed help from me to understand the sheriff in the first few scenes in "From dusk till dawn". (Could be a Texan). I figure many Americans or Canadians wouldn't understand him too well either. 

Those guys are very extreme, I'm aware, but also every city, every region, club, company or other subculture, and even every single person, have their special ways of speach, special words and special way of pronouncing something. 

So in my opinion this tells us one thing: It is almost impossible to define Hochdeutsch, Standard English, American English or whatever by the spoken language - written language OK, but spoken?

If could say "In Hamburg we speak the purest Hochdeutsch" (a hypothesis!) the next question would be "where in Hamburg?" A person who grew up in St. Pauli does not speak like someone from Barmbek. 

A good comparison are the actor Jan Fedder (in the series Großstadtrevier) and our former Fed.-Chancellor Helmut Schmidt. (especially in footage from the sixties). Although their dialects both are extremely Hamburg, they differ a lot.


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Sepia!



Sepia said:


> So in my opinion this tells us one thing: It is almost impossible to define Hochdeutsch, Standard English, American English or whatever by the spoken language - written language OK, but spoken?


Du hast auf jeden Fall recht, soweit dies Englisch betrifft. Allerdings ist die Lage in Deutschland völlig anders. Wir haben schon seit langer Zeit eine einheitliche Rechtschreibung (*seufz* Jetzt mal abgesehen von der kürzlichen Reform) und eine wohldefinierte Aussprache. Sicherlich ist diese Aussprache im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes _definiert_, also gewissermaßen künstlich standardisiert, aber sie ist eben eindeutig festgelegt. Man kann die korrekte deutsche Aussprache von Wörten einfach in Lexika nachschlagen, und wenn man Nachrichtensprechern zuhört, dann kann man diesen einheitlichen Standard erkennen, auch wenn es individuelle Schwankungen gibt.

Also: Standarddeutsch _ist_ definiert. Ob es nun gefällt oder nicht.



> If could say "In Hamburg we speak the purest Hochdeutsch" (a hypothesis!) the next question would be "where in Hamburg?" A person who grew up in St. Pauli does not speak like someone from Barmbek.


Dazu zwei völlig verschiedene Aspekte:
1) Wenn man, wie oben angedeutet, Nachrichtensprechern zuhört, so wird man erkennen, daß manche Dialekte wesentlich weiter von diesem Standard entfernt sind als andere. Schwäbisch, Bayerisch oder Sächsisch sind sehr weit entfernt, Hamburgisch oder Hannoveranisch dagegen sehr nahe. Diese Beobachtung sollten eigentlich alle zweifelsfrei teilen. Dabei beziehe ich mich, wie bereits in Post #1 dieses Threads ausführlich dargestellt, auf die Analyse der Grammatik, der Vokallautung und der Korrektheit der Konsonanten. Hier muß es nicht um Gefühle und subjektive Wahrnehmung gehen, denn solche Dinge sind klar und wissenschaftlich eindeutig erfaßbar.

2) Das, was man als Hamburger Dialekt bezeichnet, ist leider in der Tat überhaupt nicht definiert. Auswärtige verwechseln dies häufig mit Plattdeutsch (Ohnsorg-Theater) oder Missingsch wie direkt von der Werft. Meine Beobachtung von Hamburgern zwischen 10 und 50 ergibt eindeutig, daß typische Arbeiterdialekte kaum noch wahrzunehmen sind und die überwältigende Mehrheit von Hamburgern sehr gutes Hochdeutsch spricht. So ist auch im Alltag nur noch bei sehr wenigen, bevorzugt Älteren, der "spitze Stein" zu hören. 

Kajjo


----------



## Lykurg

Kajjo said:


> 1) Wenn man, wie oben angedeutet, Nachrichtensprechern zuhört, so wird man erkennen, daß manche Dialekte wesentlich weiter von diesem Standard entfernt sind als andere. Schwäbisch, Bayerisch oder Sächsisch sind sehr weit entfernt, Hamburgisch oder Hannoveranisch dagegen sehr nahe. Diese Beobachtung sollten eigentlich alle zweifelsfrei teilen. Dabei beziehe ich mich, wie bereits in Post #1 dieses Threads ausführlich dargestellt, auf die Analyse der Grammatik, der Vokallautung und der Korrektheit der Konsonanten. Hier muß es nicht um Gefühle und subjektive Wahrnehmung gehen, denn solche Dinge sind klar und wissenschaftlich eindeutig erfaßbar.
> 
> 2) Das, was man als Hamburger Dialekt bezeichnet, ist leider in der Tat überhaupt nicht definiert. Auswärtige verwechseln dies häufig mit Plattdeutsch (Ohnsorg-Theater) oder Missingsch wie direkt von der Werft. Meine Beobachtung von Hamburgern zwischen 10 und 50 ergibt eindeutig, daß typische Arbeiterdialekte kaum noch wahrzunehmen sind und die überwältigende Mehrheit von Hamburgern sehr gutes Hochdeutsch spricht. So ist auch im Alltag nur noch bei sehr wenigen, bevorzugt Älteren, der "spitze Stein" zu hören.
> 
> Kajjo


Ich stimme in beider Hinsicht zu. Es ist hinsichtlich der "Mediensprache" Hochdeutsch auch kein Wunder, daß die "Tagesschau" in Hamburg entsteht. Nur in seltenen Fällen nimmt man bei einem der Sprecher regionale Einfärbungen wahr...

Den "spitzen Stein" kenne ich noch von ein paar Verwandten jenseits der 75, das Hamburger Platt dürfte weitgehend ausgestorben sein, aber richtiges Missingsch hört man meiner Erfahrung nach recht häufig etwa von Polizei- und Feuerwehrleuten. Die unterschiedlichen Färbungen in den Stadtteilen ("Baambeek") kommen dazu, aber allgemein ist die verwendete Sprache ein sehr klares Hochdeutsch.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> If you are going to correct me, complete the job:
> 
> I did not make a mistake. I left out the form of the verb we are talking about, but I meant to use the infinitive forms, both of them, in parentheses—to make everything clear.


 
Ich habe es aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund so korrigiert. 

Eigentlich, und da geben ich dir Recht, hätte ich es einheitlich machen sollen, nämlich "tun" löschen. Die Diskussion über das sächsische und bayerische "täte" als Ersatz für "würde" bezieht sich ausschließlich auf den Konjunktiv II. Man wird kaum "tun" für "werden" oder "ich tue" für "ich werde". Das wäre in der Tat äußerst schwer verständlich.



> Ah, then I am glad to know this. Of course I do not see such things. I am familiar with certain forms used in writing to SUGGEST dialect, but if I read a book that showed people speaking in real dialect, even a little, I would need a translation.


 
In einem Dialekt zu schreiben, ist oft sehr schwer. Im Sächsischen ist die Besonderheit, dass die Vokale "o" und "a" zusammengefallen sind (nicht bei allen, aber viele, die Tiefsächsisch sprechen, unterscheiden nicht zwischen "a" und "o"). Das hat aber etymologische Hintergründe. Wenn du dich ein bisschen mit den Runen beschäftigst, dann wirst du merken, dass es dafür zwei Namen gibt:

Futhark (aus F-U-Þ-A-R-K, den ersten sechs Buchstaben des ersten Runenalphabets)
Futhorc (aus F-U-Þ-O-R-C, den ersten sechs Buchstaben des angelsächsischen Runenalphabets)

Schon in den Anfängen der Schrift wurde zwischen "o" und "a" im Angelsächischen nicht unterschieden. Heute ist es in der gesprochenen Sprache immer noch so.



> Would anyone in Austria or Switzerland also understand this form?


 
Ich bezweifle, dass man es in der Schweiz verstehen würde. Österreicher sollten "ich täte es machen" verstehen. Wie der Schweizer Konjunktiv gebildet wird, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht würde man es einfach als "Ii wörs mache" aussprechen, keine Ahnung! 



> The story is set in Baltimore, in a ghetto, and the "language" is what might be called "Ebonics".


 
Ebonics ist für mich wie eine andere Sprache. Ich verstehe nur sehr wenig, wenn jemand einen Satz in Ebonics sagt. Lass uns aber lieber bei den deutschen Dialekten bleiben, auch wenn Ebonics kein "Dialekt" ist, maximal ein "accent" oder schon eine eigene Sprache.



> That I would never get. When I hear people speak that way, it sounds like another language to me. I don't even know what language it comes from.


 
So sieht es nur im Geschriebenen aus. Ohne dich ärgern zu wollen, könnte ich den Dialog noch einmal in reinem Dialekt aufschreiben, so wie ihn hier (und tiefer in Sachsen) viele sagen würden:

A: Hm, 's teetsch (= täte ich) ne machn.
B: Nu, 's attsch (= hatte ich) oo ne vor.



> Yes, and in English, people who understand a dialect in one country can't understand another one in another country at all. There are too many dialects.


 
Ich verstehe auch nicht jeden deutschen Dialekt perfekt. Bei Platt hört es nämlich schon auf. Allerdings kann ich relativ gut zuordnen, welcher Dialekt zu welchem Gebiet gehört.



> "Das tät ich nicht tun, Alter, wenn ich du wär."
> 
> To me this is "watered down" dialect". It contains enough standard spelling to make it "guessable". This is the kind of thing I've seen in books, what I call "a suggestion of dialogue", which is MUCH easier to understand.


 
Genau, es ist lesbar geschrieben. Sagen würde man vielleicht "Ds teetsch ne tun, Alda, wennsch du weer", aber das könnte man selbst als "Muttersprachler" eines solchen Dialektes kaum fließend verstehen. In der gesprochenen Sprache ist das natürlich anders. 



> Thank you for the thorough explanation!


 
Jederzeit wieder, wenn du wünschst.


----------



## Sepia

Ebonics könnte sehr wohl in die Gruppe "Soziolekte" rein passen. Weiter oben im Thread wurde schon ein Paar Worte zu diesem Fänomen geäußert.


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:


> Weiter oben im Thread wurden schon ein Paar Worte zu diesem Fänomen geäußert.


Anmerkung: Trotz Rechtschreibreform ist die schreckliche Schreibweise Fänomen nicht erlaubt. Richtig heißt es: Phänomen

Quelle: Duden online / Canoo.net

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Ich habe es aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund so korrigiert.


Eigentlich, und da geben ich dir Recht, hätte ich es einheitlich machen sollen, nämlich "tun" löschen. 

That would have been fine. I was looking for consistency. 


> Die Diskussion über das sächsische und bayerische "täte" als Ersatz für "würde" bezieht sich ausschließlich auf den Konjunktiv II.


Clear…


> Would anyone in Austria or Switzerland also understand this form?
> 
> Ich bezweifle, dass man es in der Schweiz verstehen würde. Österreicher sollten "ich täte es machen" verstehen.


Okay.


> Ebonics ist für mich wie eine andere Sprache. Ich verstehe nur sehr wenig, wenn jemand einen Satz in Ebonics sagt. Lass uns aber lieber bei den deutschen Dialekten bleiben, auch wenn Ebonics kein "Dialekt" ist, maximal ein "accent" oder schon eine eigene Sprache.


You brought up sketches and TV. I was giving you a similar example in English. In the US, quite obviously almost everyone will understand such a show, although it is difficult for many and takes careful listening. I don't think you woul have a problem reading the script. That was my point.


> Genau, es ist lesbar geschrieben. Sagen würde man vielleicht "Ds teetsch ne tun, Alda, wennsch du weer", aber das könnte man selbst als "Muttersprachler" eines solchen Dialektes kaum fließend verstehen. In der gesprochenen Sprache ist das natürlich anders.


This is why I mentioned "Ebonics". I was not mentioning another language, a dialect, or anything of that sort. I was pointing out that it is not the words alone that make understanding so different, it is the highly non-standard pronunciation of words that would be understood instantly pronounced or written correctly. 

Gaer


----------



## AGATHA2

Österreicher sollten "ich täte es machen" verstehen.

Verstehen ?? Das ist für uns ein ganz normaler gesprochener Satz


----------



## flame

AGATHA2 said:


> Österreicher sollten "ich täte es machen" verstehen.
> 
> Verstehen ?? Das ist für uns ein ganz normaler gesprochener Satz


 
Wir verstehen es nicht nur, wir verwenden es sogar  

Also wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese, bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich morgen, wenn ich nach Hamburg fliege, nicht lieber englisch oder Suaheli reden soll - das ist ja alles seeeehr kompliziert  

Ich hatte jedenfalls bis heute kein Problem mit HamburgerInnen, so sie nicht eben platt gesprochen haben. Na - nächsten Montag weiß ich mehr ....

Ich glaube, wir tun uns heute allgemein schwer, Dialekte in Ballungsräumen dingfest zu machen; das mag vielleicht für Hamburg genauso gelten wie für Wien. Die Sprachmelodien, die wir von den Alten kennen, sterben aus und werden durch Soziolekte ersetzt. Auch sollte man die Vorbildwirkung der Medien nicht unterschätzen. Ich würde in Wien kaum eine Person unter 60 Jahren als repräsentativ für eine der verschiedenen Wiener Mundarten halten, und da wird es euch Hamburgern vielleicht ebenso gehen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Flame,
der Kommentar ist sehr gut. In Ballungsräumen kann man heute kaum noch anhand von individuellen Beobachtungen Aussagen darüber machen, wie der Dialekt wirklich klingt. Man weiß ja nie, ob derjenige, mit dem man gesprochen hat, sich Mühe gibt, aus einer anderen Gegend stammt oder gerade von einem Österreich-Urlaub zurückgekehrt ist. )

Viel Spaß in Hamburg! Morgen soll das Wetter hier sogar sehr schön sein...

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

flame said:


> Also wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese, bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich morgen, wenn ich nach Hamburg fliege, nicht lieber englisch oder Suaheli reden soll - das ist ja alles seeeehr kompliziert


 
Plattsuaheli ?   blöder Schmäh !


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Hallo Flame,
> der Kommentar ist sehr gut. In Ballungsräumen kann man heute kaum noch anhand von individuellen Beobachtungen Aussagen darüber machen, wie der Dialekt wirklich klingt.


In fact, I think that speech is becoming remarkably standardized in the US, although I'm not sure. TV has a strong impact on people, some of it quite negative in my opinion, but there is a standard used for broadcasters. Most people do not even know it exists.

You wrote this earlier in this thread:


			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Wir haben schon seit langer Zeit eine einheitliche Rechtschreibung (*seufz* Jetzt mal abgesehen von der kürzlichen Reform) und *eine wohldefinierte Aussprache*.


Out pronunciation, even within the US, may not be as well-defined _officially_, but I have noticed that standards adhered to by newspeople are being unconsciously adopted by younger people. I won't give any examples, because that would belong in the Enlgish forum, but from I've read Standard Broadcast English is based (roughly) on English as it is spoken in Ohio.

What does this mea? It mean that if you vist certain places in the US, you will hear people speak with almost exactly the pronunciation that you hear on a channel such as CNN.

This may correspond to the point you have been making about people in Hamburg speaking in a manner that is close to what is recommended as standard in Germany.

Gaer


----------



## flame

Der erste Teil dieses Beitrags befindet sich in einem abgespaltenen Faden.


und übrigens:

ich hab' sie alle verstanden in Hamburg
es war SUUUUUUPER in Warnemünde und Hamburg
sie sprechen ganz entzückend (wird noch den einen oder anderen Faden wert sein müssen)
ich komme wieder (gefährliche Drohung meinerseits - auch ein "blöder Schmäh" das!)
Danke Hamburg!


----------

